# Needful Things less than $20



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Restarting a thread I saw years ago here but can no longer find.

List a wished for or newly discovered low cost prep you really need. *Must cost less than $20.* *All entries 15 words or less.* *Just the name;* if you need to explain why you need it then it is too specific for most members use. We'll consider toilet paper and face masks already covered.

I'll start.
Burt's bees hand salve, knee pads, work gloves, deck of cards.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

100% Lanolin


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Liquor-Toilet Paper-Cigarettes (to borrow a strategy from a cute little Ruskie gal that runs around over here sometimes..named TG)


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I proclaim all offerings to be good.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Couple Bottles of Clorox, Couple rolls of Duct Tape


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Insect repellent, first aid kit


----------



## danben (Mar 23, 2020)

flour, baking powder, eggs, shortening, syrup (skillet if you don't have one)


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Dutch oven


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

Half gallon of Black velvet


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Emergency blanket 3.87
Hand warmers
Pocket notepad & pen
Playing cards
BOB Silverware 4 pcs $2 Goodwill
Aluminum, stainless steel & plastic water bottles $1-2 each at Goodwill, SS might be more
5-gallon food grade bucket 4.76 Home Depot.....Lid 1.76
Sunflair WAPI $9.99
100' black paracord 8.95
Nail clippers & tweezers
Cell phone charger and cord
Day Hike first aid kit $13.50
Travel mouthwash, toothpaste, toothbrush & cover $10 kit
Ammo can $8-12
Swing-Away can opener $20-22, but cheaper options exist
Military-style P-type openers are around $1 each
Etekcity backpack stove 17.99
7-gallon Reliance Jumbo-Tainer water container 19.95


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Can you still get a couple of 5 dollar whores and a dimebag? 


Asking for a friend....:vs_smile:


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Sunscreen


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Lighters
Matches
Duct tape
Hand soap
Aluminum foil
Zipper bags
Bandages
Zip ties
Twist ties
Candles
Paper plates
Coffee filters
Pool shock
Sterno stove
Towel tablets
Lifestraws
Gloves
WalMart hurricane lantern & fuel
Rite in the Rain pad & pen


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

RubberDuck said:


> Half gallon of Black velvet


I support the idea whole-heartedly, but the Canucks make whiskey far to sweet. If I wanted something that sweet, I would ferment some maple syrup!!


----------



## Swrock (Dec 14, 2018)

Sterno canned heat.
Stainless camping cup.
Grill lighter.
Canned soup to heat up.


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

I must be exceptionally blessed. I do cannot think of a single thing I want or need that would be 20 bucks. Every thing I want at this point starts at 25 grand and up.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

Bigger bulldozer, bigger combine, bigger tractor, bigger skidsteer, bigger trailer and truck.. all for 20$ :tango_face_grin:
Oh yea, water tower, bridge crane, municipal generator, front end loader, the doublemint twins, and a stocked beer truck.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

RubberDuck said:


> Half gallon of Black velvet


Where can you get a half gallon of Black Velvet for less than $20?


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

paulag1955 said:


> Where can you get a half gallon of Black Velvet for less than $20?


$17.99 to$19.99 everywhere in MI


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Long johns
windbreakers
Warm jammies and other clothings (winter), light clothings (summer)
Good quality running shoes, winter boots

petroleum jelly or chapsticks
floss, toothpaste, mouthwash, toothbrush
Shampoo/Conditioner
Coloidal Oatmeal soap or bodywash (for itchy, dry skin)
Body lotion
Sun protection lotion

Meds for flu, colds, antacids, etc.,
Melatonin tabs 3 miligrams (for quality sleep)
Vitamin supplements
Antibiotic ointment, iodine, peroxide, alcohol
Tapes (masking tape, scotch tape)
Heavy-duty glue (for all surface)
Garbage bags
Freezer bags (medium and large)

Dishwashing soap
Laundry detergents and softeners
Disinfectant wipes/sprays
handywipes (like baby wipes)

Disposable plates/cutlery 

Kitty litter
Pet food (dry and canned) - specialty food (special diets if needed) 
Baking soda
Pet medicines
Flea meds
pet toys


Candles and matches
batteries (flashlights, radios etc..,)
Nails (different sizes)
Nail gun/staple gun, and other construction materials
Bug spray (like Raid)


Books (your type/genre - for recreational reading)
Recreational stuffs (for indoors and outdoors)
Wine


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

paulag1955 said:


> Where can you get a half gallon of Black Velvet for less than $20?


Almost anywhere. It is about $15-16 in my general locale. 1.75 liter

https://www.totalwine.com/search/all?text=black velvet


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

RubberDuck said:


> $17.99 to$19.99 everywhere in MI


I'll have to check the prices here. My gut is telling me I'd pay that much for a fifth. Washington is soooooo expensive.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

charito said:


> Long johns
> windbreakers
> Warm jammies and other clothings (winter), light clothings (summer)
> Good quality running shoes, winter boots


Less than $20? Not in Washington.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

paulag1955 said:


> Less than $20? Not in Washington.


Second-hand? Like, there are community groups on facebook (we have one for our town) that works like a flea market. We advertise what we're looking for and what we have to sell. There is also a group for our town that just advertise what someone is looking for, and anyone who has it just gives it for free or trade. Mind you, I don't know if they're still doing this at this time due to this virus.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

charito said:


> Second-hand? Like, there are community groups on facebook (we have one for our town) that works like a flea market. We advertise what we're looking for and what we have to sell. There is also a group for our town that just advertise what someone is looking for, and anyone who has it just gives it for free or trade. Mind you, I don't know if they're still doing this at this time due to this virus.


Good idea. I mean...I wouldn't wear second hand long johns, but a windbreaker? Sure thing.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

paulag1955 said:


> Good idea. I mean...I wouldn't wear second hand long johns, but a windbreaker? Sure thing.


I was referring to the shoes/boots, winter coat. As for the rest, brand new - they sell for less than $20.

Over the years I got some nice winter coat and shirts at a charity store (for women shelter). Lol. I got a real warm coat, which I wore for a long time for only $5.
One shirt I got there almost 20 years ago - and is still my fave! 
It has not faded or anything, and the material has a nice feel to it - they don't make them like that anymore. People donate stuffs.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Condoms. :devil:


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

stevekozak said:


> Almost anywhere. It is about $15-16 in my general locale. 1.75 liter
> 
> https://www.totalwine.com/search/all?text=black velvet


$23.22 today at Costco. Almost $10 in taxes.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

paulag1955 said:


> $23.22 today at Costco. Almost $10 in taxes.


Move to a free state. You will save a lot of money on booze!! :vs_wave:


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

stevekozak said:


> Move to a free state. You will save a lot of money on booze!! :vs_wave:


Not too much money...we don't go through a lot of alcohol. We have a bottle of tequila that was open when we moved into our current home in 2003.


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

^^^^
This explains a lot


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

paulag1955 said:


> Not too much money...we don't go through a lot of alcohol. We have a bottle of tequila that was open when we moved into our current home in 2003.


That's alcohol abuse!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Did somebody say something about 5 dollar whores and dime bags? :tango_face_grin:


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

RubberDuck said:


> ^^^^
> This explains a lot


Very funny, wise guy.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Oops, duplicate post.


----------



## marineimaging (Jun 1, 2013)

1. Fine steel wool
2. Leather awl
3. Wax
4. String - twine
5. Piano wire


----------



## bayougal (Apr 16, 2020)

paulag1955 said:


> 100% Lanolin


Can you expand on this? What do you suggest as uses for lanolin?


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

bayougal said:


> Can you expand on this? What do you suggest as uses for lanolin?


It's very effective for preventing and treating dry skin and can be used on the nipples of lactating mothers. It's protective and a little goes a long way. There's nothing better for dry skin, especially if the skin has cracked, like on the finger tips.


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

I stopped reading at nipples might get some just cause


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

mixed with alcohol, it makes a nice case lube for reloading.


----------

